
Goby – Inherits from Ruby, Extended with Golang - st0012
https://github.com/goby-lang/goby
======
st0012
Hello, I'm Stan, the project's creator. A few months ago Goby(Rooby) was
posted on Hacker News. I got many feedbacks and said that this language is aim
at help developing microservices. To achieve the goal I also said that it'll
have built in multi-threaded server and better thread system.

Now me and my team did all these features, and released version 0.1.0. We
built a sample website in 100% Goby and it works. Currently Goby's new goal is
to let developers access Go object and packages without writing any Go code.

~~~
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

